# What's the deal with Everex.com?



## Beta19

I have an Everex StepNote VA 4101M laptop(BIG mistake) and I am finally able to get a new hard drive for it. I went to www.everex.com and got a page that said redirecting you to a temporary site and then it goes to www.everexstore.com/everex and I can't find any info for my laptop like the winxp drivers and online manual. What has happened to Everex? Don't tell me that it has gone under.


----------



## bicycle bill

Have you tried to Google for info. I found This


----------



## Byteman

Can you get there now?

http://www.everexstore.com/everex/support/support.php

*http://www.everexstore.com/productsupport/productsupport.htm*

Seems they are probably upgrading the site so parts may be up/down depending on when you try.


----------



## hewee

> The Everex.com site has temporarily moved to
> 
> http://www.everexstore.com/everex
> 
> You will be redirected to the new location in 5 Seconds
> 
> Please update your links to reflect this change.
> If you are not automatically redirected to the new page, please click the link above


----------

